# Looking for opinions on insulating well house



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for any opinions for insulating my well house. It has 2x6 construction and a clay/sand floor. The interior size is 5x6. The well house contains an 86 gallon pressure tank and 3 20" big blue filters that are located approx 8 inches from the south wall. The side walls are 6 feet with a 5/12 roof pitch. Above the filters is a light fixture that allows a maximum of 600 watts and there is a plug for heat tape.

I have no experience with insulation and now that I've moved have limited access to the internet (lunch hour). 

If I use an R-10 foam board and double it does that now become R-20?

Is the rolled insulation better then the foam board? Seems like it would be in a house but maybe the foam board is better for this application?

Just looking for a direction to start my research and I appreciate everyone's time!


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I've never insulated a well-house but would think spray on foam insulation would be great. You can buy a kit online and do it yourself. I looked at this one when I was considering doing our shed.

http://amzn.to/2qSvOgj


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes if you put 2 layers of foam board it will double the rating to R20.

Foam board might be better than fiberglass in this case as it should be water proof just incase you get a leak. You will also want a few cans of expanding foam to fill any gaps or seams. You also need to make sure whatever you use is also rodent proof.

Spray foam is an option. It's water proof and rodent proof. I did that on my cabin. I had it professionally done as I found out I could have them do it for less than the cost of the DIY kits. At 200 board feet per kit it will only cover about 1" on the inside of your building if the walls are 8' tall. So you're looking at 3 kits to get over R20.

WWW


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd use the foam board also.

Batts tend to create fiberglass particles that aren't good to breath and will make you itch. They are intended to be totally enclosed in most cases.

You could also use a combination of batts between the stud and a layer of foam board on top. A 6" batt is about R-15. 

Joints in the boards can be taped or filled with foam

Spray on foam is messy and better used in larger spaces.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

If you have access to Roxul, another option, and the cheapest. 
Your well house will produce moisture pulling cold water from earth and will condense in warm shed (in summer, winter no problem). I used Roxul...two years and no issues. 
I do need to get a LV fan vent though...just for summer. Not worried about insulation, just everything else I throw in there. 
Maybe a window you can crack open would work. 
Obviously, foam is generally considered impermeable to water, so it would be the best in that regard, but then you'll need to address condensation issue.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If you are just trying to keep your well equipment from freezing, just use an old type light bulb and wrap your pipes in heat tape. Been there, done that in a cement block well house.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Tammy1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for any opinions for insulating my well house. It has 2x6 construction and a clay/sand floor. The interior size is 5x6. The well house contains an 86 gallon pressure tank and 3 20" big blue filters that are located approx 8 inches from the south wall. The side walls are 6 feet with a 5/12 roof pitch. Above the filters is a light fixture that allows a maximum of 600 watts and there is a plug for heat tape.
> 
> ...


It would be convenient to have a peephole in the box so you can see the light bulb is still on.A small hole with glass or plexiglass cover would be enough to see and even better if you can see it without having to go outside.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

+1 For spray foam.


----------

